# Prayers for my mother



## drhunter1 (May 4, 2010)

I'm back again to ask for prayers for my mother. As I have posted before she has Leukemia. She has been in remission for several months now. They found a doner for a transplant and now she is going into Emery on Mothers Day to begin the procedure. The Dr.s say she has a 80% chance of surviving the process. Thats pretty good odds, but she is pretty frightened anyway and I can understand that.

I ask for prayers for her because your prayers and those of countless others have gotten her this far. With the help of the Lord she has defied the odds because they never even thought she was going to find a doner given the rarity of her marrow type, but God provides and gives abundently to his faithful. One thing I know out of all of this is that prayer works and I believe that had she not had the prayers from people who love the lord and believe in his power and don't even know my mother, she would not have gotten this far.

Thank you and God Bless. You truly make a difference.


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 4, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## tomtlb66 (May 4, 2010)

prayers are sent please keep us posted


----------



## Inthegarge (May 4, 2010)

Praying for you Mother, the doctors and a successful procedure.............RW


----------



## lake hartwell (May 4, 2010)

May God's mercy and grace surround your Mom and the entire family AND Donor's family.
God Bless


----------



## ronpasley (May 4, 2010)

prayer sent my friend


----------



## jagman (May 4, 2010)

prayers sent.


----------



## Forgiven (May 4, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jasper (May 5, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Paymaster (May 5, 2010)

My Prayers are added for a successful procedure and cure.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 5, 2010)

lake hartwell said:


> May God's mercy and grace surround your Mom and the entire family AND Donor's family.
> God Bless



Thanks for bringing up the donors family Lake. I'm so focused on Mom that I forget the Donor and what he/she will have to go through. Good call.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 10, 2010)

Had her first of 3 Chemo's yesterday. She got a bad migrane and the cold chills ( cold chills are common), but she was actually able to get some sleep last night which is good. 

Thanks again for your prayers.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 13, 2010)

Today is the day. First she goes to have her radiation treatment and then they do the transplant. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## lake hartwell (May 13, 2010)

We pray for extended mercy and grace for all parties involved. Dear Lord if it is your will we pray for complete recovery and healing.
God Bless,
L.H.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 18, 2010)

Now that the transplant has been completed, she is having a difficult time with the immuno suprescent medication. It is making her confused. She doesn't recognize anyone and doesn't know what day it is.  I feel helpless and there is nothing I can do to fix this. I can't make her feel better. Please keep her in your prayers.

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Sargent (May 18, 2010)

sent


----------



## georgia357 (May 18, 2010)

Prayers sent drhunter.  I understand about the feeling helpless, I always wished that them kind of thing happened to me and not to some one I loved.  That always made it worse for me.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (May 18, 2010)

prayers sent for you and your mother and your family


----------



## formula1 (May 18, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> I feel helpless and there is nothing I can do to fix this. I can't make her feel better. Please keep her in your prayers.
> 
> Thanks to all of you.



Drhunter1:

When we are our weakest, thats when God can bring great comfort, peace, and hope for you and your Mother. Prayers sent for you and Mom.


----------



## crackerdave (May 18, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> I'm back again to ask for prayers for my mother. As I have posted before she has Leukemia. She has been in remission for several months now. They found a doner for a transplant and now she is going into Emery on Mothers Day to begin the procedure. The Dr.s say she has a 80% chance of surviving the process. Thats pretty good odds, but she is pretty frightened anyway and I can understand that.
> 
> I ask for prayers for her because your prayers and those of countless others have gotten her this far. With the help of the Lord she has defied the odds because they never even thought she was going to find a doner given the rarity of her marrow type, but God provides and gives abundently to his faithful. One thing I know out of all of this is that prayer works and I believe that had she not had the prayers from people who love the lord and believe in his power and don't even know my mother, she would not have gotten this far.
> 
> Thank you and God Bless. You truly make a difference.



Prayers sent from here,also,brother.  Your _faith_ is making a difference,too!


----------



## The PROFET (May 20, 2010)

*praying*

We are praying in the spirit, even now!


----------



## drhunter1 (May 28, 2010)

Some good news.  The Dr.  said that moms white cells are up and the transplant has not been rejected and has worked as it was supposed to.  She is producing her own cells now and moving forward.

She's not out of the woods yet but it's looking real good.

Thanks and God Bless to all who have prayed for her. I don't think you will ever know the difference you have made. Please keep praying for.

As a side note: This looks like it is going to work. In the next few months we will get to know who the doner is. Please pray for this unkown person and their family also.

Again thanks and God Bless!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Update:

Folks, things took a turn for the worst. The medication they have given her caused her to slip into a coma. She has been non-responsive since Wednsday of next week. It doesn't look good.

Thank you for all of your prayers and concerns. Your continued prayers are appreciated.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.  Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 9, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> Update:
> 
> Folks, things took a turn for the worst. The medication they have given her caused her to slip into a coma. She has been non-responsive since Wednsday of next week. It doesn't look good.
> 
> Thank you for all of your prayers and concerns. Your continued prayers are appreciated.


 
Really sorry to hear this brother.  Sorry I'm late to this call but I will be praying.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 10, 2010)

The lord Jesus Christ our lord is GREAT! Until yesterday she had been in a coma for about 6 days. She is so frail. She came out of it yesterday morning. I told her that I loved her and she told me that she loved me. 

Her liver is shut down and barring a miracle from his graciousness and mercy, she is probably going to go be with the Lord still very soon, but he allowed her and I to say that to each other one last time. Thanks be to Jesus our Lord and thanks to all who have prayed for her and for me and my family. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Forgiven (Jun 10, 2010)

Prayers continue for you and the family. Just remember the stripes Jesus bore for us. They were placed on His back for a reason. Hang in there brother.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 10, 2010)

Still praying for your family....................................................RW


----------



## patterstdeer (Jun 10, 2010)

I pray that your mother turn around but just know that Gods arms are holding you both.


----------

